# Tour am Samstag den 21.2.



## NoFunAtAll (16. Februar 2004)

Hi

Ich würde Samstag gerne eine Tour starten.
Besteht interesse? 
Als Startzeit würde ich 12:30 vorschlagen, das wäre aber verhandelbar.


Also denn meldet euch fleißig!!
Gruß
Fritz


----------



## NoFunAtAll (16. Februar 2004)

ach so nebenbei: Als Austragungsort habe ich mir die Harburger Berge vorgestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## papa (18. Februar 2004)

Wie lange wilst Du unterwegens sein?


----------



## Buddy (18. Februar 2004)

Martin und ich wollten wohl auch am Samstag in die HaBe. Von mir aus ist 12.30 ok, mal warten was Martin sagt...

Treffpunkt Kärntner Hütte ?


----------



## ozei (18. Februar 2004)

Ich wollte bei Der HaBe Truppe auch mal mitfahren, war noch nie dabei. Höchstwarhscheinlich würde Samstag bei mir passen? Wie lang und wie schnell fahrt Ihr denn?


----------



## Buddy (18. Februar 2004)

ozei schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte bei Der HaBe Truppe auch mal mitfahren, war noch nie dabei. Höchstwarhscheinlich würde Samstag bei mir passen? Wie lang und wie schnell fahrt Ihr denn?



Also meist haben wir ne reine Fahrzeit von ca. 3 Std, 30-40km und 400-500hm... 
Weiß jetzt aber nicht, ob Fritz jetzt eher eine zügige oder etwas lockere Tour machen möchte.


----------



## ozei (18. Februar 2004)

Ok, ich glaube das kriege ich hin. Obwohl ja noch Anfang des Jahres ist


----------



## papa (18. Februar 2004)

Auf ein neues.Wenn Ihr noch Platz habt für einen Frischling dann wäre ich gerne am Sa. dabei(mit Helm).


----------



## Sil (18. Februar 2004)

Schade, ich muß arbeiten :-(


----------



## NoFunAtAll (18. Februar 2004)

super,
dann können wir ja ne lockerer Anfängerrunde machen.
Leider bin ich immer noch nicht ganz vertraut in den Habe´s
Also es wäre schon gut wenn jmd mirkommt der sich in den Habes auskennt.
Als Startpunkt schlage ich die Kärnter Hütte vor.

Ich trag es gleich mal ein

Gruß
Fritz


----------



## Martinbaby (18. Februar 2004)

Super! Samstag geht bei mir klar! Ob 12.30 Uhr oder früher oder später spielt bei mir kein Rolle. Dachgepäckträger ist jetzt da (muß nur noch montiert werden). Ortskenntnisse für meine "Standartrunde" hätte ich. Wobei zu klären wäre, ob wir wieder Richtung Karlsstein wollen oder zum Segelflugplatz. Egal, Streckenführung besprechen wir vor Ort, sicherlich werden auch noch andere Ortskundige dabei haben.

Dann steht ja dem Samstag nix mehr im Wege! Trag mal im LMB ein, Felix!

Gruß, Martin!

Ach ja: Falls "Frischlinge" (blödes Wort) dabei sind - Helmpflicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanz (19. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

eine Gruppe mit technisch leicht und Geschwindigkeit locker gilt es zu ergänzen. Ich wollte mal vorsichtig anfragen, ob es Interesse gibt noch zusätzlich eine technisch/Geschwindigkeit mittlere Gruppe für die gleiche Zeit ins Leben zu rufen. Danach natürlich alle zusammen in die Hütte.  

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Sanz (19. Februar 2004)

wer ist Felix 


> Dann steht ja dem Samstag nix mehr im Wege! Trag mal im LMB ein, Felix!


----------



## Martinbaby (19. Februar 2004)

Sanz schrieb:
			
		

> wer ist Felix



Ich glaube, Fritz weiß wer gemeint war 

Sorry, Fritz    



Im LMB steht "Geschwindigkeit locker" und "technisch leicht" 
, hm, also Geschwindigkeit locker is ja noch ganz okay, aber technisch würde ich schon ein paar nette Trails einbauen, oder kommen nur Genußbiker, die den Ausblick in der Fischbeker Heider genießen wollen?

Also bitte kein Angst, wenn es zu mal zu steil nach unten geht, absteigen ist erlaubt


----------



## ozei (19. Februar 2004)

Sanz schrieb:
			
		

> (...)anfragen, ob es Interesse gibt noch zusätzlich eine technisch/Geschwindigkeit mittlere Gruppe für die gleiche Zeit ins Leben zu rufen. Danach natürlich alle zusammen in die Hütte.


Ich bin zwar noch nie in HaBe's gefahren, bilde mir aber ein nicht der derbe Anfänger zu sein   , außerdem bin ich ja noch jung ;-). Ich fähre also auch bei der "Advanced"-Gruppe dabei 

mfg Michael


----------



## Buddy (20. Februar 2004)

Sanz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> eine Gruppe mit technisch leicht und Geschwindigkeit locker gilt es zu ergänzen. Ich wollte mal vorsichtig anfragen, ob es Interesse gibt noch zusätzlich eine technisch/Geschwindigkeit mittlere Gruppe für die gleiche Zeit ins Leben zu rufen. Danach natürlich alle zusammen in die Hütte.
> 
> ...



Was heißt denn "mittel" ? So wie letzten Samstag ?


----------



## NoFunAtAll (20. Februar 2004)

Hi
Also ich hätte auch nichts dagegen wenn wir das Tempo/Schwierigkeit etwas anziehen. Ich wollte nur Rechnung tragen, dass welche das erste mal dabei sind. Allerdings ist das bislang nur ozei und der meint kein Anfänger merh zu sein
Also wenn das so ist, dann lass uns ruhig eine Gruppe machen.

Aber letztendlich können wir das ja vor Ort klären 

Also bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buddy (20. Februar 2004)

NoFunAtAll schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings ist das bislang nur ozei und der meint kein Anfänger merh zu sein



Und "papa"  Naja, lass uns das morgen abklären...


----------



## ozei (20. Februar 2004)

Kann mir noch einer sagen wie ich zur Kärntner Hütte komme? Ich komme A7 von Süden, ich glaube ich muss dann Abfahrt Heimfeld nehmen und weiter? Danke und bis morgen.


----------



## papa (20. Februar 2004)

Ich werde versuchen mitzuhalten wenn es nicht geht muß ich umdrehen.


----------



## OBRADY (20. Februar 2004)

Habe morgen leider keine Zeit.Soll ja super Wetter werden.Wünsche Euch viel Spaß  
Was ist denn mit Sonntag? Hat jemand Zeit und Lust durch die Habes zu düsen...?
Gruß Anja


----------



## Buddy (20. Februar 2004)

OBRADY schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn mit Sonntag? Hat jemand Zeit und Lust durch die Habes zu düsen...?
> Gruß Anja



Jepp, ich wäre dabei...


----------



## NoFunAtAll (20. Februar 2004)

ozei schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir noch einer sagen wie ich zur Kärntner Hütte komme? Ich komme A7 von Süden, ich glaube ich muss dann Abfahrt Heimfeld nehmen und weiter? Danke und bis morgen.




Genau, Heimfeld runter. Dann links abbiegen. nach ca.1,5km ist links die Kärntner Hütte. An der Straße ist auch ein Schild.
ist voll easy
bis morgen


----------



## vijoka (20. Februar 2004)

...bei den Wetteraussichten muss man doch einfach los!
bis morgen an der Kärntner Hütte!  

Gruß
Joachim


----------



## tobi303 (20. Februar 2004)

Hat tierisch Spaß gemacht letztes Wochenende    , komme morgen auch mit. Hoffe ihr könnt noch einen Anfänger vertragen...   Werde mir grösste Mühe geben, nicht allzu negativ aufzufallen! Bis morgen,
Tobias


----------



## papa (21. Februar 2004)

Ich muß leider doch zur arbeit    :kotz: 
Öfnugszeiten bis 20.00 nein danke.


----------



## NoFunAtAll (21. Februar 2004)

schade, nächstes mal. Die Saison hat ja noch nicht mal angefangen

zieht euch warm an!! mir sind eben beim brötchenholen schon die Finger abgefroren!1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sil (21. Februar 2004)

Und? Wie war's heute.... *NEID* ich habe gearbeitet ... aber das hat auch Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Buddy (21. Februar 2004)

Schmerzhaft...


----------



## Rabbit (21. Februar 2004)

Buddy schrieb:
			
		

> Schmerzhaft...


Nee, doch nicht schon wieder Stürze mit Knochenbrüchen?! 
Oder war das nur'n Scherz? Dann erzähl mal!


----------



## NoFunAtAll (21. Februar 2004)

TEUER

Bei Rick ist es nichts ernsthaftes, aber das kann er sicher am besten selbst erzählen! 

Den Shifter habe ich fast wieder hin. Die Kralle von dem Ratsch-Mechanismus der die Gänge durchschaltet war leicht angebrochen. Ich habe das eben nachgeschliffen und WENN ich die 50 Einzelteile morgen wieder zusammen bekomme, ist er wieder wie neu.

Vielleicht kriege ich ja noch Garantie auf die Kurbel. 

Dann wäre es doch nicht so teuer!

Aber ansonsten ne nette Tour. Endlich mal kein Nightride!!


----------



## ozei (21. Februar 2004)

TEUER (nochmal):

Bei meinem CrossLink Disc ist der Freilauf hinüber


----------



## Buddy (21. Februar 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, doch nicht schon wieder Stürze mit Knochenbrüchen?!
> Oder war das nur'n Scherz? Dann erzähl mal!



Keine Knochenbrüche, aber auch kein Scherz...  

Hab mich bei ner schnellen Abfahrt entschieden, den Weg über den Lenker zu nehmen  Jetzt kann ich mein linkes Bein sowie meinen linken Arm nicht mehr belasten, recht schmerzhaft. Bin nur froh, dass Morten den Weg vorbei an mir gefunden hat, bevor auch er sich lang gelegt hat...

Naja, konnte die Tour noch zu Ende fahren und es hat mal wieder ne Menge Spaß gemacht. Ich glaube wir kamen auf ca. 30km und 600hm...

Gruß, Rick


----------



## Janny (21. Februar 2004)

Also ich bin ja hinter Rick und Morten gefahren und kann nur sagen: 
Das sah spektakulär böse aus. Schön, dass keiner von Euch beiden abtransportiert werden musste. Gute Besserung! 
Mein Fazit: Auch gute Fahrer erwischt 's mal, deswegen Abstand halten und 'n harten Hut tragen (auch wenn Morten da vielleicht anderer Meinung sein mag).
Dass nach Fritzs Rad auch noch ozeis das Defektteufelchen erwischt hat, passt zwar irgendwie zu dem Tag, an dem einiges schief lief, ist aber natürlich trotzdem blöd. Nicht, dass Ihr noch Eure Autos verkaufen müsst, um funktionierende Fahrräder finanzieren zu können. ;-)
Trotzdem 'ne schöne Tour. (Sag' ich, der mir nix weh tut, und dessen Radl unversehrt blieb)
Janny


----------

